# Double barrel 12 gauge shotgun prices in pakistan



## SecularNationalist

HiI am looking to buy a shotgun but have no idea where to start.I am not looking to buy some elite export quality or foreign made 4-5 lakh rupees shotgun.I am just looking to buy a local pakistan made side by side or over under shotgun to get some shooting or hunting practice first.Any idea about the prices of pakistan made shotguns in the local market?


----------



## Burhan Wani

SecularNationalist said:


> HiI am looking to buy a shotgun but have no idea where to start.I am not looking to buy some elite export quality or foreign made 4-5 lakh rupees shotgun.I am just looking to buy a local pakistan made side by side or over under shotgun to get some shooting or hunting practice first.Any idea about the prices of pakistan made shotguns in the local market?


I recommend you to purchase baikal Mp153. round about 50-60 Thousand rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

Jonah Arthur said:


> I recommend you to purchase baikal Mp153. round about 50-60 Thousand rupees.


I said the double barrel not automatic ones.


----------



## Maarkhoor

SecularNationalist said:


> I said the double barrel not automatic ones.


These are great semi auto but if you like double barrel then go for Pakistani local brand Sikandar shotgun.


----------



## Burhan Wani

SecularNationalist said:


> I said the double barrel not automatic ones.







Baikal double barrel.



MaarKhoor said:


> These are great semi auto but if you like double barrel then go for Pakistani local brand Sikandar shotgun.


Professional shooters mostly recommend Baikal Mp153 for beginners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Our local brands like Sikandar & Daudsons have standard comparable even better then baikal if we are talking about Double Barrel / Single Barrel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

SecularNationalist said:


> HiI am looking to buy a shotgun but have no idea where to start.I am not looking to buy some elite export quality or foreign made 4-5 lakh rupees shotgun.I am just looking to buy a local pakistan made side by side or over under shotgun to get some shooting or hunting practice first.Any idea about the prices of pakistan made shotguns in the local market?



I have, an almost new, Italian Berretta. 
It is double barrel, over and under. Beautiful engraving. 
Shoots lovely.
I bought it for £1,500 in UK, brand new.
Happy to sell. The problem is how to get it to you.


----------



## marbella

aftab iqbal is the person to ask

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

marbella said:


> aftab iqbal is the person to ask


aftab iqbal of khaberdaar tv show?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

MaarKhoor said:


> Our local brands like Sikandar & Daudsons have standard comparable even better then baikal if we are talking about Double Barrel / Single Barrel.


Well someone told me that sikander shotguns are no longer being made in pakistan.Is that true?Also what are the current prices of sikander and daud sons shotguns?


----------



## Maarkhoor

SecularNationalist said:


> Well someone told me that sikander shotguns are no longer being made in pakistan.Is that true?Also what are the current prices of sikander and daud sons shotguns?


I believe still available and well under 50000 for basic models and under 1 lakh for supreme models.


----------



## Sikander Shotguns

SecularNationalist said:


> Well someone told me that sikander shotguns are no longer being made in pakistan.Is that true?Also what are the current prices of sikander and daud sons shotguns?


Well Sikander shotguns is back .... you can find it facebook. imam ud din & sons sikander shotguns


----------

